# Open Log



## Yulius Widya Himawan (Aug 8, 2018)

Hai,,,,

I'm newbie ini OS Freebsd, please help me how open log ini freebsd. Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2018)

Most people use less(1) or more(1) to read log (or any other text based) files.


----------



## Yulius Widya Himawan (Aug 8, 2018)

i can see syslog in freebsd


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2018)

I stongly suggest learning some basic UNIX skills. You're not only new at FreeBSD but you appear to be new at anything UNIX-like. Which is fine of course, we all had to start somewhere. 

What kind of computing experience do you have? Only Windows? Have you ever tried MacOS or a Linux? Tell us a bit about your level of knowledge. Then we can provide better answers.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 8, 2018)

Yulius Widya Himawan said:


> I'm newbie ini OS Freebsd, please help me how open log ini freebsd.


Log files can be found in /var/log, the configuration for those log files is usually /etc/syslog.conf.

To be honest I don't understand your question at all, so I'm giving a general response of what I think the question could have meant. A good source of information is the FreeBSD handbook, which is also available in multiple languages, so maybe that could also be a good information resource for you.


----------



## Yulius Widya Himawan (Aug 10, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Log files can be found in /var/log, the configuration for those log files is usually /etc/syslog.conf.
> 
> To be honest I don't understand your question at all, so I'm giving a general response of what I think the question could have meant. A good source of information is the FreeBSD handbook, which is also available in multiple languages, so maybe that could also be a good information resource for you.




```
[root@xxx ~]# /etc/syslog.conf
-bash: /etc/syslog.conf: Permission denied
```
Why permission denied?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2018)

Because you're trying to execute a non-executable file.


----------



## fscorrea (Aug 12, 2018)

You'd want to try `$ less /etc/syslog.conf` instead.

Hope that helps, but you might have a long long int road to walk before you... good luck.


----------



## Yulius Widya Himawan (Aug 13, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> cat /etc/syslog.conf




Oke thanks for answer


----------

